# Wild betta Siamorientalis



## Setsuna

This is a short video of one of my young siamorientalis species 

Wild betta Siamorientalis 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AE1uA2jCXQY&feature=youtu.be


----------



## MattsBettas

I am jealous of your wilds. They are remarkable!


----------



## GhostFeather

So cool!!!
When you get a spawn,keep me in mind!!
The Imbellis's are doing great!!


----------



## Setsuna

MattsBettas said:


> I am jealous of your wilds. They are remarkable!


Sucks that you live out of country


----------



## Setsuna

GhostFeather said:


> So cool!!!
> When you get a spawn,keep me in mind!!
> The Imbellis's are doing great!!


I have lots of pairs and still young too if you want i can sell you 1 pair. These are straight wild caught from thailand. If you look closely these look just like imbellis but these have full black face/head and sometimes red cheeks instead of blue face like imbellis


----------



## GhostFeather

pm me
BILL


----------



## Setsuna

sent


----------



## MattsBettas

I know :/

I'm definatly not ready for wilds at the moment but it is something I really would like in the future.


----------



## Darth

Setsuna and I are the only folks in the states to have Siamorientalis.
Mine is blowing a nest as we speak.


----------



## Setsuna

take pictures of yours and post it id like to see


----------



## Darth

I will when my new beanies arrive


----------



## phikhanhs

hey setsuna do you have any pair for sale PM me^6
I have a hybird imbellis pair ^.^


----------



## Setsuna

phikhanhs said:


> hey setsuna do you have any pair for sale PM me^6
> I have a hybird imbellis pair ^.^


Too bad he/she is banned because i had a pair of imbellis conditioned for him/her


----------



## dramaqueen

Who is banned?


----------

